
The fear of all sums: Mathematics in the housing bust - danh
http://www.economist.com/business-finance/displaystory.cfm?story_id=16113147
======
ilkhd2
Oh yeah, let's blame the poor people, they make bad decision, but brilliant
minds on the Wall street are just hurt victims.

